# I did it!



## Draiman (May 11, 2010)

By far the biggest yet most docile centipede I have ever handled.

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/huHjmKYbZ5k&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/huHjmKYbZ5k&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dtasrt_lk (May 11, 2010)

Very beautiful and big centipede. Great vid


----------



## Draiman (May 11, 2010)

dtasrt_lk said:


> Very beautiful and big centipede. Great vid


Cheers Heinrich


----------



## Crysta (May 11, 2010)

beautiful pictures!


----------



## ragnew (May 11, 2010)

Now that's a biggin'!

Great looking S. alternans!


----------



## szappan (May 11, 2010)

Wow... nice!  I don't recommend doing that, especially since sc. alternans are supposed to pack quite a punch... but nice!


----------



## micheldied (May 11, 2010)

I must admit, I'm so jealous!!
And nice choice in song!!!


----------



## Draiman (May 12, 2010)

szappan said:


> Wow... nice!  I don't recommend doing that, especially since sc. alternans are supposed to pack quite a punch... but nice!


Interesting, where did you get that information? The (only) two bite reports from S. alternans here on Arachnoboards both make no mention of any serious consequence; in fact both said the bites were exceedingly mild with minimal pain, and in both cases the centipede was a large adult, so it's interesting that you say they are supposed to be quite potent. And thanks for the kind words 

"Ordinary" alternans bite

"Florida Keys" alternans bite


----------



## cacoseraph (May 12, 2010)

my buddy went to the hospital and almost died from an alternans bite 

i wish i could have been there so i could have seen it first hand :/

he's a big, tough guy, too.  ~200 lbs, hikes a lot, etc


----------



## Draiman (May 12, 2010)

cacoseraph said:


> my buddy went to the hospital and almost died from an alternans bite
> 
> i wish i could have been there so i could have seen it first hand :/
> 
> he's a big, tough guy, too.  ~200 lbs, hikes a lot, etc




Can you elaborate? Was it really the venom, or an allergic reaction or a secondary infection? What do you mean by "almost died"?


----------



## cacoseraph (May 12, 2010)

his blood pressure was so low 30 minutes after the bite the medicos had a hard time finding veins to spike to administer drugs


it looks like it was pretty much an anaphylactoid reaction, maybe even anaphylactic shock


----------



## Draiman (May 12, 2010)

cacoseraph said:


> his blood pressure was so low 30 minutes after the bite the medicos had a hard time finding veins to spike to administer drugs
> 
> 
> it looks like it was pretty much an anaphylactoid reaction, maybe even anaphylactic shock


Ah...no wonder.


----------



## cacoseraph (May 12, 2010)

well

the thing is this: he's not allergic to bees and has no known major allergies

and that is not the first time i have heard of someone having a major reaction to the venom... and i've never heard or read that about any other species.  in my mind it is a very real possibility that S. alternans from Haiti is the most dangerous centipede out there to get bit by


----------



## Draiman (May 12, 2010)

cacoseraph said:


> well
> 
> the thing is this: he's not allergic to bees and has no known major allergies
> 
> and that is not the first time i have heard of someone having a major reaction to the venom... and i've never heard or read that about any other species.  in my mind it is a very real possibility that S. alternans from Haiti is the most dangerous centipede out there to get bit by


Very intriguing, thanks for the information/warning!


----------



## SixShot666 (May 13, 2010)

Great looking centipede and nice video!!! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## szappan (May 13, 2010)

Draiman said:


> Interesting, where did you get that information? The (only) two bite reports from S. alternans here on Arachnoboards both make no mention of any serious consequence; in fact both said the bites were exceedingly mild with minimal pain, and in both cases the centipede was a large adult, so it's interesting that you say they are supposed to be quite potent. And thanks for the kind words


arachnogod cacoseraph has elaborated quite nicely… but I'll just add that it wasn't an official list or anything, but I remember reading (on this board I think) that sc. sub. dehanni was the most potent, followed by sc. alternans and then the gigantea.

Again, very unofficial list.


----------



## Jürgen (May 13, 2010)

Hello!

If you would know how hurts a bite from a pede in this size you would not do this a second time...

Regards
Jürgen


----------



## KoreanSpiderMan (May 13, 2010)

great vid but i prefer my centipedes behind glass. Have you been bitten, if you haven't let me assure you its not fun. But still very cool man.


----------



## Draiman (May 14, 2010)

KoreanSpiderMan said:


> Have you been bitten, if you haven't let me assure you its not fun.


More than a couple dozen times, actually.

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xdDvm9f2kgQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xdDvm9f2kgQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KoreanSpiderMan (May 14, 2010)

hehehehe ok then...no brain no pain. hehehe just kidding. But seriously man, it hurts worse than a t bite.


----------



## Draiman (May 14, 2010)

KoreanSpiderMan said:


> But seriously man, it hurts worse than a t bite.


Agreed, for me there is almost always more acute localized pain from a centipede bite, while spider bites tend to give rise to other, more systemic effects such as muscle cramps. I have never experienced anything other than localized pain and swelling from a centipede bite, but have had nausea and prolonged muscle aches from a _Heteroscodra maculata_ bite. What's scary is, that spider was only a 1" sling - just imagine a bite from a full grown adult!


----------



## KoreanSpiderMan (May 14, 2010)

Draiman said:


> Agreed, for me there is almost always more acute localized pain from a centipede bite, while spider bites tend to give rise to other, more systemic effects such as muscle cramps. I have never experienced anything other than localized pain and swelling from a centipede bite, but have had nausea and prolonged muscle aches from a _Heteroscodra maculata_ bite. What's scary is, that spider was only a 1" sling - just imagine a bite from a full grown adult!


Hahaha I caught those as a kid (well very similar species anyway). Yep theyre a t with quite a kick in the bite. same as Mombasa starburst, i had one walk up my arm and bite in intervals. Needless to say that was a crap day. Ive never been bitten by my own damn t's its always someone elses beloved critter. oh well thats what they do hehehe.


----------



## codykrr (May 14, 2010)

Gavin...you defiantly got some BALLS. i have only owned 2 pedes, and let me tell you, while i like them...i doubt my fingers would ever touch one, let alone let it crawl on me.  

Now spiders...and tarantulas are a different story. 

props man!:worship:


----------



## blackcadillac70 (May 14, 2010)

hey cody... that angulata would be perfect to try and handle.


----------



## edesign (May 15, 2010)

I had a 'pede that big once...the only invert I've kept out of T's, scorps, centipedes and other miscellaneous things that honestly made me a bit paranoid to have in my home lol. You've got better nerves than than a lot of people here to stay as calm as you do, I won't get in to whether it's a good idea though...just wanted to say thanks for the video and stay safe!


----------



## Draiman (May 15, 2010)

codykrr said:


> Gavin...you defiantly got some BALLS. i have only owned 2 pedes, and let me tell you, while i like them...i doubt my fingers would ever touch one, let alone let it crawl on me.
> 
> Now spiders...and tarantulas are a different story.
> 
> props man!:worship:


Lol yeah, I have a friend who keep spiders but is terrified of centipedes. A little odd if you ask me lol 



edesign said:


> I had a 'pede that big once...the only invert I've kept out of T's, scorps, centipedes and other miscellaneous things that honestly made me a bit paranoid to have in my home lol. You've got better nerves than than a lot of people here to stay as calm as you do, I won't get in to whether it's a good idea though...just wanted to say thanks for the video and stay safe!


Cheers , I had to pick up a bit of courage to handle the alternans! Her size (and the size of her fangs) can be quite intimidating.


----------



## codykrr (May 15, 2010)

blackcadillac70 said:


> hey cody... that angulata would be perfect to try and handle.


haha, i think i will pass. something about pedes makes me not want to mess with them much. LOL


----------



## sharpfang (May 15, 2010)

*Draiman:*

Another Impressive handling :worship:

I just can't seem 2 build the confidence to Hold my Dehaani. {Feisty 1}

What about handling it now that it has devoured a whole rat-pup ?

Maybe I'll start w/ a smaller pede  - Jason


----------



## Draiman (May 15, 2010)

sharpfang said:


> Another Impressive handling :worship:
> 
> I just can't seem 2 build the confidence to Hold my Dehaani. {Feisty 1}
> 
> ...


I am getting two adult dehaani in a week and I don't think I will be handling them lol - they are probably too nervous and too toxic for my liking. The biggest reason I got comfortable enough to handle the big alternans was its incredibly calm temperament.


----------



## micheldied (May 16, 2010)

Draiman said:


> I am getting two adult dehaani in a week and I don't think I will be handling them lol - they are probably too nervous and too toxic for my liking. The biggest reason I got comfortable enough to handle the big alternans was its incredibly calm temperament.


I was hoping to see a deehani handling.
I did handle those that I was sending back by accident.
It climbed out of the container onto me... Man, I freaked out.
But I continued to let it crawl around my arm anyways.


----------



## sharpfang (May 16, 2010)

*Tempting....*

.....I just know I am gonna get bitten....*Tee-Hee*

I will start w/ a smaller/safer Pede, size and reputation wise  - J


----------



## KUJordan (May 18, 2010)

Cool pedes, but dang man that is S-T-U-P-I-D!!!
That's just great for you that you've been bitten many times before.  We all keep critters that could be potentially dangerous if they got out or were handled, but every time you allow an invert to bite you, you are subjecting yourself to the possibility of finding out that you became sensitized to a particular venom after the last time you were bitten.  

And just so you know, over 15% of people who progress to anaphylactic shock DO NOT SURVIVE.

Not only that, but you really increase the chance of septicemia from Staph, Strep, and a whole host of other microbes that again would make you wish you hadn't done it.  

I really feel like stuff like this shouldn't even be allowed on these forums.

-J


----------



## super-pede (May 18, 2010)

I just love holding my pedes.I can't build up the nerve to hold anythiing other than an avic or rosie when it comes to tarantulas though,but I will hold any scorp.Great vid.


----------



## BrynWilliams (May 18, 2010)

nasty bite vid there draiman, how'd your arm feel after that?

Nice job holding it together while he was chewing on your arm


----------



## JC (May 18, 2010)

I wouldn't do that Draimen. The native locals are terrified of that particular pede. Some are just stories, but still, I'd wait until more accidental bite reports before handling something like that and placing your life on *two* bite reports.


----------



## Draiman (May 19, 2010)

JC said:


> I wouldn't do that Draimen. *The native locals are terrified of that particular pede.* Some are just stories, but still, I'd wait until more accidental bite reports before handling something like that and placing your life on *two* bite reports.


Interesting, care to elaborate on said stories?


----------



## sharpfang (May 20, 2010)

*Hey JC!*

Can I be "Murdock" ? *New* A-Team movie ready for Realease in Theatres :razz:
"I pitty the Fool, Who don't Eat Mr. T CEREAL" :}


----------



## JC (May 20, 2010)

Draiman said:


> Interesting, care to elaborate on said stories?


Yes.

_Juan went into the woods, he stuck his hand into a hole in the ground, he got bit by a centipede, he died. 

THE END.


Pedro was sleeping in a house out in the fields. He put on his shoes, and a centipede that was in his shoe bit him. He died.

THE END.


Manny was playing around with a big centipede, he got bit and the area became infected. Later on Manny died. 

THE END._



sharpfang said:


> Can I be "Murdock" ? *New* A-Team movie ready for Realease in Theatres :razz:
> "I pitty the Fool, Who don't Eat Mr. T CEREAL" :}


LOL. More like, "I pity the fool who doesn't use linux!"


----------



## sharpfang (May 20, 2010)

*Rolling on the Floor!........Like a Isopod*



JC said:


> Yes.
> 
> _Juan went into the woods, he stuck his hand into a hole in the ground, he got bit by a centipede, he died.
> 
> ...


Those Last Stories.......Have No Sequels JC :razz:


----------



## Draiman (May 20, 2010)

JC said:


> Yes.
> 
> _Juan went into the woods, he stuck his hand into a hole in the ground, he got bit by a centipede, he died.
> 
> ...


LMAO

That was quite honestly more amusing than educational lol.


----------



## JC (May 20, 2010)

Draiman said:


> LMAO
> 
> That was quite honestly more amusing than educational lol.


Yes, I think so too, which is why I didn't mention it earlier. Just stories like I said, but when the people that live around them tell you they kill, I'd stay away from them until some real research is done.



sharpfang said:


> Those Last Stories.......Have No Sequels JC :razz:


Oh, as long as people keep holding/coming into contact with them, we will continue having these very short sequels.


----------

